# ferme ta bouche/gueule / ferme-la / tais-toi !



## Lori11

Bonjour,
en francais, quand on veut du silence, on dit:
taisez-vous ou tais-toi
ferme ta gueule ou ta gueule (tres familierement).
Est-ce que ca se dit "ferme ta bouche" aussi?
Merci.

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## emmanuelle56

Bonjour, "ferme ta bouche" ça se dit aussi.
Ainsi que "ferme ton clapet" (très familier).
Il y a aussi une expression enfantine qui dit "ferme ta boite à camembert" (..."tu l'ouvriras pour le dessert").


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je ne crois pas avoir déjà entendu: "Ferme ta bouche". Est-ce un régionalisme ?  On emploie aussi  " Ferme-la" ; c'est presque aussi vulgaire que "Ferme ta gueue", et dit sur un ton agressif.


----------



## emmanuelle56

Pour "ferme ta bouche", je pense que c'est ce qu'on dit assez spontanément quand on essaie de limiter la vulgarité de la phrase... Enfin, c'est comme ça que je le sens.


----------



## LaurentK

J'ai déjà entendu _ferme ta bouche, _à Paris comme à Perros, ça ne me paraît pas être régional... je trouve d'ailleurs que sous des dehors plus polissés, c'est une expression assez blessante, bouche étant plus proche de soi que gueule qui reste somme toute imagé. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Tanzak

Bonjour,_
"Ferme ta bouche"_ est correct mais cela na fait pas trés français. il vaut mieu dire "Tais-toi" ou "Ferme ta gueule" (trés familier !) ou juste "Ta gueule" ( trés familier aussi ... ).
 Pour ce qui est de l'expression blessante, je ne pense pas cela ... de plus je trouve que "ferme ta gueule" est plus blessant car rabaisse une personne a l'état animal...

J'éspére que cela aide .


----------



## Stéphane89

Dans le registre familier on peut aussi ajouter *La ferme*
Et j'ajoute que je suis tout à fait d'accord avec _emmanuelle56_


----------



## meg711

Ferme ta bouche est utilisé envers les enfants en général mais pas entre adultes à ma connaissance.
On peut tout simplement dire: silence, moins de bruit...


----------



## floflo38

Oui bien sur! Cette expression pour
demander à quelqu'un de se taire
est l'une des plus populaires et je
l'utilise.
Il y a aussi : la ferme  qui est une 
expression tres connue et que
j'utilise aussi.Mais sinon il y a :
ta gueule,ta bouche,la ferme,
ferme ta bouche,ferme ta gueule,
boucle la et ferme la qui sont les
plus connues.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour !

Oui moi aussi je m'entends avec cette expression 
Je ne suis pas français mais dans ma langue maternelle il y a exactement une expression qui se construit avec le verbe "fermer" et le mot "la bouche" mais en persan 
donc j'utilise "ferme ta bouche !"comme ma propre langue .
je l'ai déjà entendu en français aussi !


----------



## snarkhunter

S'il est permis de contribuer à enrichir cette liste d'expressions, on trouve aussi couramment :

"Mets-la en (_sourdine / veilleuse_)"


----------



## DeyMed_Dz

Bonjour à tous
Je veux savoir si l'expression "ferme ta *gueule*" = manque de respect


----------



## floflo38

snarkhunter said:


> S'il est permis de contribuer à enrichir cette liste d'expressions, on trouve aussi couramment : "Mets-la en (_sourdine / veilleuse_)"


Oui mais j'entends tres rarement des gens l'utiliser.



DeyMed_Dz said:


> Bonjour à tous
> Je veux savoir si l'expression "ferme ta *gueule*" = manque de respect


Oui c'est carrement une insulte et c'est tres vulgaire.


----------



## Franciata

Les jeunes enfants disent "ferme ta bouche", quand ils ont compris que "ferme ta gueule" est un "gros mot" et qu'ils ont encore suffisamment de respect pour ne pas dire de "gros mots".
Pour ma part, je déconseille d'utiliser cette expression, on ne s'adresse pas aux gens de cette façon, si on fait preuve d'un peu d'éducation


----------



## sopmai

Je n'ai absolument jamais entendu l'expression "ferme ta bouche". Et pourtant j'habite à Paris et je suis française.......


----------



## floflo38

sopmai said:


> Je n'ai absolument jamais entendu l'expression "ferme ta bouche". Et pourtant j'habite à Paris et je suis française.......


C'est vraiment bizarre que t'es jamais entendu cette expression.

En meme temps c'est plutot les enfants et adolescents qui emploient les expressions: ferme ta bouche, ferme ta gueule, ta gueule, ta bouche, la ferme. Les adultes eux disent plutot: tais-toi, boucle-la, ferme-la, mets la en veilleuse/sourdine, ecrase, silence, moins de bruit


----------



## pointvirgule

floflo38 said:


> C'est vraiment bizarre que t'*aies* jamais entendu cette expression.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Je vous propose aussi de compter sur : Le barbe !

Hein ?! qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## LV4-26

LaurentK said:


> J'ai déjà entendu _ferme ta bouche, _à Paris comme à Perros, ça ne me paraît pas être régional... je trouve d'ailleurs que sous des dehors plus polissés, c'est une expression assez blessante, bouche étant plus proche de soi que gueule qui reste somme toute imagé. Qu'en pensez-vous?


Je les trouve aussi blessantes l'une que l'autre, à ceci près que, comme sopmai, je n'ai (quasiment ?) jamais entendue _ferme ta bouche_. Sauf, bien sûr, dans le contexte d'un repas, où il signifie tout autre chose. Du coup, je suis réduit à imaginer.
Ce ne sont pas les mots qui sont blessants ici, à mon avis. C'est le fait de refuser la parole à quelqu'un de manière péremptoire, ce qui est plus ou moins une manière de nier son droit d'exister.



sopmai said:


> Je n'ai absolument jamais entendu l'expression "ferme ta bouche". Et pourtant j'habite à Paris et je suis française.......


Pareil.
Par contre, j'ai déjà entendu _ta bouche, bébé_, et pas forcément à l'adresse d'un enfant.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Je viens d'entendre aussi "La paix" afin de demander à qqn de se taire.
Est-ce que c'est correct de dire à qqn tout simplement "La paix !" pour se taire ?
En revanche,dans la même discussion j'avais aussi proposé "le barbe" mais personne ne m'a répondu 

Cordialement
Iman


----------



## LV4-26

Pour moi, _la paix_ et _ta gueule_ ne sont pas interchangeables dans toutes les circonstances.
_La paix_ n'est rien d'autre qu'une version abrégée de _fiche-moi/nous la paix_.

_L*a* barbe_ (faute de frappe ?) est effectivement assez proche de _la paix_. Il signifie _tu nous barbes_ / _tu es barbant_, autrement dit, _tu m'/nous ennuies_. Ou encore,_ *ça* me/nous barbe._
En fonction de l'intonation, il peut dénoter toute une gamme d'humeurs, allant de l'ennui à l'exaspération en passant par la contrariété et l'impatience.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

LV4-26 said:


> Pour moi, _la paix_ et _ta gueule_ ne sont pas interchangeables dans toutes les circonstances.
> _La paix_ n'est rien d'autre qu'une version abrégée de _fiche-moi/nous la paix_.
> 
> _L*a* barbe_ (faute de frappe ?) est effectivement assez proche de _la paix_. Il signifie _tu nous barbes_ / _tu es barbant_, autrement dit, _tu m'/nous ennuies_. Ou encore,_ *ça* me/nous barbe._
> En fonction de l'intonation, il peut dénoter toute une gamme d'humeurs, allant de l'ennui à l'exaspération en passant par la contrariété et l'impatience.


 
Bonjour

Oui c'était une faute de frappe .(J'ai menti )
Merci de votre réponse


----------



## nicduf

"La" barbe et non le barbe n'a pas le sens que tu crois , cette expression marque l'ennui. ex
- Albert , viens ranger ta chambre
-Oh! la barbe! ( tu m'embêtes, tu m'ennuies)

Se barber signifie s'ennuyer, curieusement quelque chose qui est "rasoir" est quelque chose qui est "barbant" c'est-à-dire ennuyeux

La paix peut s'employer pour demander le silence.


----------



## OLN

nicduf said:


> "
> Se barber signifie s'ennuyer, curieusement quelque chose qui est "rasoir" est quelque chose qui est "barbant" c'est-à-dire ennuyeux


Apparemment, rien de curieux : raser quelqu'un, verbe transitif (d'où les adjectifs rasant et rasoir) a le même sens que faire la barbe à quelqu'un = barber quelqu'un (d'où se barber et barbant).


----------



## True North

Je voudrais bien contribuer une expression Québecoise:  Ta gueule!  Entre proches, ça se dit avec un petit sourire, mais envers un inconnu, c'est très aggressif.

Autre expression utile:  laisse tomber!  C'est donner l'ordre de ne plus en parler.


----------



## Aoyama

"Ta gueule" n'est pas particulièrement québécois, l'expression est commune (et fréquente, même si agressive et impolie) dans toute la francophonie. Peut-être que seuls les Québécois l'utilise "avec un petit sourire", pas vraiment le cas ailleurs ...
Comme l'a dit FloFlo plus haut "boucle-la" est du même niveau.


----------



## Berlingue

Je dois ici être d'accord avec True North - au Québec, d'après mon expérience, il est tout à fait correct de plaisanter (avec un petit sourire) et dire à un proche ou un ami de se fermer la gueule, sans pour autant être insultant. C'est une toute autre affaire avec un étranger...

Si dans une situation conflictuelle je disais à quelqu'un de se fermer la bouche, je serais sans doute la risée de la foule. Je suis de l'opinion que si je veux intimier ou insulter quelqu'un, leur demander de se fermer la bouche trahirait ma capacité à mener à bien l'insulte - on me considérerait comme quelqu'un qui veut prendre charge mais qui ne peut le faire sans employer un language enfantin.


----------



## xmarabout

IMANAKBARI said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je viens d'entendre aussi "La paix" afin de demander à qqn de se taire.
> Est-ce que c'est correct de dire à qqn tout simplement "La paix !" pour se taire ?
> En revanche,dans la même discussion j'avais aussi proposé "le barbe" mais personne ne m'a répondu
> 
> Cordialement
> Iman


 
_La paix !_ un oui pas très convaincu, c'est plutôt pour faire taire un groupe (d'enfants bruyants et turbulents par exemple) qu'une seule personne
_L*a* barbe_ signifie j'en ai marre mais ne demande pas forcément le silence, ça peut être "la barbe de se travail !"
_Ferme ta bouche_: inconnu en Belgique (mais compris !)

On pourrait encore ajouter: _Silence !_ _Chut !_ qui sont tous les deux corrects et non injurieux (mais le ton peut jouer...)


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour 

Merci beaucoup Xmarabout.

Silence ? huuume ... très bonne proposition que l'on avait oublié de citer dans cette discussion ! merci


----------



## Aoyama

> il est tout à fait correct de plaisanter (avec un petit sourire) et dire à un proche ou un ami de se fermer la gueule


"Se fermer la gueule" ne se dit pas en français "standard" (sauf au Québec peut-être, mais je demande confirmation). On "ferme sa gueule", on "ferme la gueule" de quelqu'un (les deux formulations étant extrêmement agressives).
- Ferme ta gueule // je vais te fermer la/ta gueule , ces deux exemples étant des énoncés extrêmes, corrects mais à éviter dans un contexte normal.


----------



## Berlingue

Aoyama said:


> "Se fermer la gueule" ne se dit pas en français "standard" (sauf au Québec peut-être, mais je demande confirmation).



C'est très commun au Québec, dans les régions dans lesquelles j'ai grandi et vécu, tout du moins. Ce n'est pas considéré une expression 'correcte' selon le français standard, mais cette expression est d'usage commun, pour plaisanter tout comme pour insulter ou intimider.

Variations: Je me la suis fermée, je la lui ai fermée, je te dis de te la fermer...


----------



## True North

En fait, j'ai connu un français qui disait:  Ferme-la ou je pisse dedans!


----------



## Aoyama

> Variations: Je me la suis fermée, je la lui ai fermée, je te dis de te la fermer...


Ici, pas de problème, c'est du français standard.


----------



## Nanon

True North said:


> En fait, j'ai connu un français qui disait:  Ferme-la ou je pisse dedans!


Quelle horreur  ! Il s'agit probablement d'un cas isolé... 



Berlingue said:


> Je me la suis fermée, je la lui ai fermée, je te dis de te la fermer...


Autre variante, synonyme de _la fermer_ : la boucler, boucle-la, tu la boucles ou je te fous une gifle... _La_, c'est la bouche.


----------



## Aoyama

> boucle-la


voir #9 et#26 ...


----------



## Nanon

Certes, Aoyama, l'expression était déjà citée (merci pour les références) mais pas vraiment conjuguée, du moins dans le post 9.
Et maintenant, je la boucle.


----------



## True North

Nanon said:


> Certes, Aoyama, l'expression était déjà citée (merci pour les références) mais pas vraiment conjuguée, du moins dans le post 9.
> Et maintenant, je la boucle.



On vous a cloué le bec?


----------



## Nanon

À moi ? Difficile de me river mon clou...


----------



## Aoyama

Mais mais, je ne prétends clouer le bec ni river le clou de personne, car sans me mettre martel en tête, je ne fais que rendre à César ce qui pourrait être à lui ...


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai connu un homme politique qui disait "je vous demande de vous taire".


----------



## kalimshaar

*PETIT RÉCAPITULATIF

Vulgaire, impoli, très agressif*
Ta gueule !
Vos gueules !
Ferme ta gueule !
Ferme ton clapet !
Ferme ton claque-merde !

*Agressif, autoritaire, plutôt impoli*
La ferme !
Ferme-la !
Boucle-la !
Tu vas la fermer, oui ?!
Tu vas la boucler, oui ?!
Ferme ta bouche (plus rare)
Mets-la en sourdine.
Mets-la en veilleuse.

*Autoritaire* (mais ça dépend surtout du ton)
Tais-toi !
Taisez-vous !
Silence !
(Oh !) La paix !

*Assez poli*
Chut !


----------



## Aoyama

Oui oui, exhaustif et pertinent.
On pourrait ajouter (à peine) :
Ecrase (un peu/tu veux) !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Est-ce que "du calme" marche aussi ?


----------



## Comtois

_Du calme_ me paraît plutôt une demande de moins d'excitation, de vivacité, ou de bruit, que de silence. Quand on dit « du calme » à son interlocuteur, on ne lui demande pas de se taire, mais de s'exprimer plus calmement.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup, parfait. Oui, vous avez totalement raison ! j'aurais dû y penser...


----------



## snarkhunter

... Depuis la liste - très organisée ! - proposée par *kalimshaar*, on peut ajouter une expression apportée par l'humoriste Pierre Aucaigne (dans son sketch du "Directeur de théâtre") : "Oh... mais cessez !"

(vidéo facile à trouver sur les sites habituels, pour vérification par qui voudra !)


----------

